# missouri contests



## grindstaff3 (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know of any contest in southwest or southeast missouri?   very amatuer here but want to give a competition a shot.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 6, 2008)

Any of these near you?

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi grindstaff3,there is an event in Mountain Grove,Mo. on June 20 and 21.
I might be there helping a friend so if you go PM me and let me know,maybe we can meet and talk for awhile.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 7, 2008)

Grinder, join KCBS so you get the Bullsheet. They are all listed in it.
You get a lot more too.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great thanks guys. i would not be going in with grand expectations, but a little fun amongst fellow b-b-quers can't hurt. plain and simple it just sounds fun


----------

